# 1969 Cheoy Lee Offshore 27



## rob_d (Jul 5, 2013)

I came across this posting today while searching the internet. I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this boat. She seems like a "project boat", but I'm wondering if it's too much project for me. The price is outstanding, for sure. But with what I'd need to do to make her even sailable, I'm almost nervous. If everything that he says needs to be done, then she's not sea worthy yet. Liveable on, perhaps. I know it's gonna take some time and money to get her to ready to sail, but time I have if I can live on her. Input??? 

This is the ad on craigslist. I can't put the link in because I don't have 10 posts yet! Argh! Anyway, if you want to see the link, go to craigslist in SF and type in sailboat. It's the 1969 Cheoy Lee Offshore 27 (aka Offshore Cadet) - $3000
Email for for details, I am happy to explain everything I know about the boat in detail including why I am considering selling it. I am one for full disclosure.

The good (why I am really fond of this boat):
- Beautiful classic full keel "blue water" boat
- Teak cockpit
- very thick / durable "60s" fiberglass
- strong running Volvo MD1 diesel inboard engine (8hp I believe), oil was just changed
- very clean interior for its age
- large cabin with standing room
- 2 main sails, 2 jibs, 1 spinnaker all in good shape (one additional sail, which I am honestly not even sure what it is)
- bottom just cleaned
- new battery
- new zincs
- newly rebuilt manual bilge
- new fuel filter and cup

The Bad (things I would fix in the coming year)
- standing rigging - has two small cracks in swage joints. I would replace the standing rigging all together since it is over 10 years old, but the lines to appear to be ok, its just those two joints that are showing problems.
- The life-line looks a little sketchy, i was planning on replacing it with some lines from the old rigging.
- if left in neutral the prop shaft stuffing box drips. I leave it in reverse when docked and it seems to stop the problem, but I would change it out next haul out.
- bottom paint will be needed in the next year or two. I had a diver clean it a few weeks ago, and he say there were some chips at the waterline, and a dozen or so quarter sized chips below the water line. I asked about blisters and he said there were a handful of pea-sized blisters but nothing out of the ordinary. He said it was nothing he would immediately worry about, just keep a regular cleaning schedule (every two months)

The Ugly (cosmetic issues)
- At some point there was a really bad deck repair done, its ugly. I would cut it out, see what condition their replacement wood was in and at lead re-lay some fiber glass, if not replace the wood as well. the spot is about 1' square
- there are a handful of other points around the deck that the paint has worn off of, so the whole thing could use a coat
- gelcoat is chalked, as you would expect on a boat this age. So it could also use a couple coats of paint over the cabin
- over all the teak is in ok shape, it could use a good oiling, and a few repairs, but pretty good over all. I personally like the character of the older well used wood.
- its 44 years old, so its got little things here and there.

Extras:
I have a pile of sailing and sailboat repair books, as well as a portable ship to shore radio, and a bunch of hardware in a box (pullies, brass hardware, etc), some hand tools, a shop vac, lots of cleaning supplies, that will go with the boat. Also has fire extinguishers, couple life jackets, shore power adaptor, etc.

If you wanted to just use this boat as a slow motor boat to go fishing, etc on the bay its ready to go. If you want sail it I would suggest getting the rigging replaced before, then planning a haul out next winter for the bottom paint and stuffing box. Its an old boat, but they were built very solid back then. She has lots of character. I am not in any immediate need to sell her quickly or anything, life is just getting in the way of me working on and sailing her this summer, so i figured I would see if someone else could make better use of the boat.

As just about every boat I see on here under 10k she needs a little "TLC", but can make a really great boat. I tried to include photos that really show the true condition of the boat instead of just the sexy angles.

Email with any questions or if you would like to take a look at the boat.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is what you should look for on this boat, Massively rotted decks and house, If I am correct they all have a wood doghouse and teak decks, ie 4000 un sealed holes in deck. at that age de bonding bulk heads can also be an issue as can osmosis and hydrolysis. More than likely the wiring, engine, tranny and all systems are half a century old. would I buy a boat like this? YES would I plan on a complete and costly refit? yes. Just because the rudder is attached to the keel does not necessarily make it a full keel boat. The hull to deck joint on a boat that is glass hull wood deck is very suspect to leaking, and rot. Can you cross oceans in this? sure but are you planning to? I wouldn't say that this boat is any better or safer than a mid 70's Erickson 27 but it could end up costing you 10 times more, on a plus side they are absolutely gorgeous boats and if you love projects like I do It could be a great experience and a super fun bay boat.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

The Offshore 27 is a pretty boat, but very small on the inside. I looked at the CL ad and it looks like you could easily sink $10k - $15k into her and still have a lot more work to do. Without actually seeing it in person I would say it looks like a definite project boat.


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

There is a Off Shore 28 that was just put on SAILBOAT LISTINGS FOR LESS THAN $2,000. Check it out!


----------



## rob_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Algee, I just saw that ad that you mentioned. Hmmm...interesting. But that is in New York. I am in California. 
Yes, this definitely looks like a project boat and the rigging is going to be the biggest thing. The rest of it appears to be cosmetic and stuff that I can take my time on. Biggest thing that is drawing me to this boat, besides the price, is the fact that it would be a decent boat to sail down to Mexico, once everything is finished and I'm ready to leave the states for a while. I haven't really found any major negative comments about the boat, as I have with others. I found one last night and did some research and almost everything I read was "Don't buy this boat!" So, I'm just being a little cautious and trying to get everyone's input.


----------



## rob_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Here's what I've learned from doing the research online...replacing rigging is not all that difficult. Just costly, materials, removing the mast, etc. I am confident I could do it myself, with a little bit of coaching and the good 'ol interwebs feeding me advice. 
Question though...is it possible to just replace just one line at a time?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

This one is nicer H-28 Bermuda 30 Cheoy Lee


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> This one is nicer H-28 Bermuda 30 Cheoy Lee


Oh sure, get him into a wooden boat. Like being a boat owner isn't bad/expensive/time-consuming enough.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

rob_d said:


> Here's what I've learned from doing the research online...replacing rigging is not all that difficult. Just costly, materials, removing the mast, etc. I am confident I could do it myself, with a little bit of coaching and the good 'ol interwebs feeding me advice.
> Question though...is it possible to just replace just one line at a time?


Lot's of people replace their own standing rigging. Just remember, the penalty for getting it wrong could easily be a dismasting.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Pearson P-26 Yacht for sale








Balboa 26' sailboat








And here's a OMG! boat LOL
30ft Islander Sailboat


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

oh.. lots of boats out your way! 
1986 Catalina 25 Sailboat


----------



## rob_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Denise! But all three of those all have outboards. I definitely think I want a diesel inboard. More power, you know? I love all three of those boats, But for my purposes and wanting to find something to sail to Mexico, I think I need a solid inboard motor.


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

Stay away from project boats. I'm replacing the decks on my Cheoy Lee right now. I started in April and have no life other than being a slave to the boat


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

Buy a good old Catalina 30 and go have fun. Leave the Cheoy Leaky alone


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Try this page on SBlistings 
What is your budget number?
California sailboats for sale by owner.


----------

